# 14 weeks flowering



## tkdchmpn (May 7, 2007)

hello all-
I am wondering something about time limit on flowering.  I have been flowering for 14-15 weeks now.  the plant seems to get larger and larger but never fully finishes.  
I have noticed that my temps inside are getting on average 105-110 degrees during the day.   So my theory is that the heat may be causing it to go back and forth between veg and flower.  the top is massive and chunky though and generally the plant loks healthy. should i just wait it out till next year?


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (May 7, 2007)

It looks ready to me man, check out the hairs and the trichomes with a magnafieing glass. When did u start flower and how long did u veg


----------



## tkdchmpn (May 7, 2007)

Veg for 8 weeks .  Its been flowering for 14+ weeks now.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (May 7, 2007)

yea i think it may be done


----------

